# SEF waiting time?



## bubulac (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi everybody,
I am a Romanian/Canadian citizen moving to Portugal, I am going to register at the City Council in January 2022 to get my Certificate of Registration of EU citizen, but my wife and daughters are Canadian citizens only, and they need to make an appointment at SEF for the same.
Does anybody know what the wait time is, approximately, for such appointment? We need to purchase health insurance for them while waiting and I am not sure how much.
Thanks,
Cristian


----------

